# Taxidermy maintenance



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

You can use windex on the eyes use cue tip on the eye only, dampened rag with mineral spirits to clean the capes & antlers (only), and armor all to brighten up the antlers :thumbs_up


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

what about bug protection? What do you guys use to protect your mounts?


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

If they were properly tanned, then bugs "shouldn't" be a problem.

Endust on a rag to wipe down the capes and antlers. If they are kept inside and away from direct sunlight, then you shouldn't have significant fading either.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Mounts.*

I use a feather duster on mine every now and then. Just make sure that you go with the way the hair lays and not against it.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

> If they were properly tanned, then bugs "shouldn't" be a problem.


 That's not true at all. Bugs can and will attack any mount, including properly tanned ones. There is no permanent solution any more, but you can bag/fog with insecticide from any hardware store once a year for prevention. Cleaning should be nothing more than regular dustings. No chemicals should be used, including WD40, mineral spirits, Armor All, or Pledge. Keep them dust free and they'll look good for years.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

*Mineral spirits*

Why shouldn't mineral spirits be used? On a primetime bucks video Callie Morris did a cleaning spot and he said to use mineral spirits.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Mineral spirits are used by some because it makes things shine. But, it can also collect dust, making future cleanings harder. There is also the possibility of it coming in contact with painted surfaces, blemishing the paint or gloss, espicially on the nose pad and eye area of gameheads. There's no guarantee that it will hurt anything, but there is that possibility. I tend to think that it's best go the safest route as long as the results are the same, and in this case dusting is the safest. Even heavy dust can be removed with a slightly damp cloth. If it's something like heavy smoke accumulation, then something stonger would be needed.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks. M.Magis. I was just curious. What about bug defogging? Do I just put it in a large garbage bag and spray any bug spray on it, tie it up and leave it for a day? Then will it stink when I hang it again?


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

That’s pretty much the routine, though if you expect bugs I would leave for about a week or more to kill any hatchlings. For prevention, a day or so should be fine. There will be some smell initially, but it will dissipate.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

vaccumme and dust..


----------



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

*vacuum and brush*

I tell all my customers to never put anything i.e. windex, pledge, mineral spirats, on there mounts. When you buy a new vacuum, it comes with a round brush attachment that works great for cleaning mounts. after it has been vacuumed brush all the hairs downward and smooth with a clean hand. Vualla!!! beutifull mount for years to come.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great tips everyone. I just re-arranged some animals to make the new ones fit. I don't have a picture of it but what about antelope horns? The black on the horns are fading.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking for opinions...which wall do you guys like better, the kudu wall above or this bear wall? I only have room for one of the pedestals =(


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

I like the Kudu better but then I'm an antler man...


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

I prefer the bear wall, plus you get the other bear mount in there. Besides I like North American critters better.


----------

